

Scripting Clojure with Leiningen 2 - kumarshantanu
http://charsequence.blogspot.in/2012/04/scripting-clojure-with-leiningen-2.html

======
nsmartt
Being able to write scripts in Clojure where one would normally use Python is
a fantastic way to get used to Clojure. I applaud this.

~~~
xaa
This solution is still less elegant than Python because you have to declare
every dependency twice (and remember the right version for each package, which
usually involves a trip to github or clojars).

If this could be combined with a global packaging system or the ability to
declare some kind of virtualenv to "bundle" sets of related and commonly used
packages, it might approach the convenience of Python.

